
The Intercept: The FBI's Secret Rules - adamsea
https://theintercept.com/series/the-fbis-secret-rules/
======
bonestormii_
On the link: Yellow on black

Off the link: Black on yellow

On the link: Yellow on black

Off the link: _seizes on floor_

~~~
bilegeek
Lol. Exactly how I feel. Confused the heck out of me at first, thinking the
page was glitched.

~~~
bonestormii_
Yeah. To be honest I'm not part of the design cult that runs the world, but
something like this just makes you stop and go "what? WHY?!"

------
thesh4d0w
What's with the super painful shade of yellow for everything here?

~~~
angrais
On a black background!!

~~~
TrueDuality
And constant inversion of contrast...

